# Remember my school prodject?



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

awesome build -i want one ...
-anytide


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Thats awesome!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

looks sick, lets hope your teacher is a fan of hells bay lol


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That is one kick arse model. You have done well.

Why not call the design BGB - "Big Guy Boats" to represent your own work.

Very nice project. Do you actually get to build it full size?


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice work

Please note that there is no "d" in the word "project", dunno if spelling still counts in school?


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

very slick man very slick


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Glad you shared the finish product. It looks like a a+ to me if you get anything less show your teacher all the comments that we left ;D


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Man I was diggin it till I saw the Hells Bay logo ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Now I want to see a half scale model... [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

bad ass. Whats wrong with Hell's Bay?


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

thats soo sick! 
cuold you make one of a gheenoe? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

i crunched the numbers to make it 1/4 scale and it would be 3'9" and i think ats gonna be my next semester project or possibly make and RC for TSA. im not sure yet but im gonna think about it over winter break


> Now I want to see a half scale model... [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## mockjordan101 (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks like if you keep this up you have a great future in skiff building. Count me as a first customer!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks tippy...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Great work! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

Thats so cool


----------

